# wieder mal neue Betrugsmasche...



## sps-concept (10 April 2007)

heute bekommen... gleich mal auf den 31.04. datiert *g*

Anwaltskanzlei xxxx

Aktenzeichen: xxxx
Osnabrück, den 31.04.2007

Bitte geben Sie Ihr Aktenzeichen bei jeglichem Schriftverkehr und Zahlungen immer an.

Sehr geehrte Kunde,

hiermit zeige ich die Interessenvertretung der Firma xxxx, xxAnschriftxx an. Ordnungsgemäße Bevollmächtigung wird anwaltlich versichert. Meine Mandantschaft macht gegen Sie folgende Forderung geltend:

Rechnung vom 15,08,2006 aus Dienstleistungsvertrag mit der Rechnungsnummer xxxx für die Anmeldung vom 29,07,2006 um 14:33 Uhr auf der Internetseite xxxx mit folgender Anmelde-IP: 217.449.430.02.

Sie schulden meiner Mandantschaft daher 292,00 EUR. Da Sie sich in Verzug befinden, sind Sie gegenüber meiner Mandantschaft verpflichtet, die durch meine Tätigkeit entstandenen Gebühren zu erstatten.

Das Originalrechnung finden Sie im Anhang als signierte PDF Datei. 
Bitte behalten Sie das Original Rechnung unbedingt für Ihre Unterlagen.

Liquidation:

1,3 Geschäftsgebühr, Nr. 2300 VV 373,50 EUR

Auslagenpauschale, Nr. 7002 VV 6,50 EUR

Gesamtsumme 426,00 EUR


Der von Ihnen zu zahlende Gesamtbetrag beläuft sich somit auf 577,00 EUR.

Ich fordere Sie auf, den Gesamtbetrag, innerhalb einer Frist von 10 Tagen, also bis zum

09.04.2007 (hier eingehend)

auszugleichen. Bitte überweisen Sie diesen Betrag auf das unten angegebene Konto. Sollte der Gesamtbetrag nicht fristgerecht eingehen, werde ich meiner Mandantschaft empfehlen, die Forderung ohne weitere außergerichtliche Ankündigung, gerichtlich geltend zu machen, wodurch weitere Kosten zu Ihren Lasten entstehen.

Wir möchten in diesem Zusammenhang auf die bereits ergangenen Urteile verweisen, welche Sie auf der Internetseite xxxx einsehen können.

Bei der Anmeldung auf oben genannter Internetseite wurde die zu diesem Zeitpunkt übermittelte IP-Adresse gespeichert. Die IP-Adresse ermöglicht den Strafverfolgungsbehörden, im Falle einer strafrechtlichen Ermittlung, die Identifikation des PC's, der zum Zeitpunkt der Anmeldung genutzt wurde.

Als weitere Sicherheitsinstanz ist auf oben genannter Internetseite das Geburtsdatum des Users eingegeben worden. Sollte sich bei einer weiteren überprüfung der Daten herausstellen, dass ein falsches Geburtsdatum eingegeben wurde, ist von einem Betrugsdelikt auszugehen. In diesem Fall hätte sich eine gegebenenfalls minderjährige Person eine Leistung erschlichen, die ihr nicht hätte bereitgestellt werden dürfen. Hier behalte ich mir im Namen meiner Mandantschaft die Erstattung einer Strafanzeige vor. Die dabei anfallenden Kosten und Auslagen sind gegebenenfalls gegen Sie geltend zu machen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

xxxx


Anwaltskanzlei xxxx

Bankverbindung Ausland: xxxx

Bankverbindung Deutschland: xxxx 

Bitte geben Sie als Zahlungsempfänger unbedingt xxxx an und Ihr Aktenzeichen als Verwendungszweck.

-----------------

Anhang: Original_Rechnung.zip -> O_rechnung.pdf.exe


----------



## lorenz2512 (10 April 2007)

hallo,
neu  ist ein alter hut. http://www.123recht.net/forum_topic.asp?topic_id=68660
das trio gehört eingesperrt, aber unsere justiz schlummert dahin,


----------



## Question_mark (10 April 2007)

*Kalter Kaffee*

Hallo,

alles kalter Kaffee, nichts neues. Die sind bekannt aus Film, Funk und Fernsehen ...    

Nur mal als Beispiel ein Link aus Google :

http://www.gomopa.net/Finanzforum/Betrug-Sonstiges/Die-Machenschaften-der-Gebrueder-Schmidtlein.html

Also einfach cool bleiben und beim Mahnbescheid richtig reagieren  

Gruss

Question_mark

PS : Aber hier meldet sich bald bestimmt eine Dame mit vier Buchstaben und Ihrer kostenlosen Rechtsberatung


----------



## lorenz2512 (10 April 2007)

hallo,
die abrechnung ist der hohn, auslagenpauschale wofür, für ne email . 1.3 als anwaltsgebühr, lachhaft für einen besonderst schweren fall, ist ein serienbrief. na bald werden sie dem ra wohl die zulassung entziehen, aber dann kann er mit dem geschefflten geld sich zur ruhe setzen.


----------



## afk (10 April 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Also einfach cool bleiben und beim Mahnbescheid richtig reagieren


Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob der überhaupt ankommt, denn ich hab heute auch so 'ne Mail bekommen. War allerdings dummerweise gar nicht an mich adressiert, ist darum erst mal mit den anderen 143 Junk-Mails im Spam-Ordner gelandet. Wieso ich allerdings Glauben soll, daß eine Mail von einem RA, die gar nicht an mich adressiert ist, trotzdem an mich gerichtet sein soll, das weis wohl nur der Author der Mail. Dank Linux-Gateway mit entsprechenden Log-Einstellungen kann ich die angegebene IP schnell mal selbst nachschauen ... ist natürlich Bullshit, war ja zu erwarten. Und wenn der Author der Mail beim "zusammenrechnen" der Postleitzahl die gleichen Mathekenntnisse aufbietet, wie beim Ermitteln der Gesamtforderungshöhe, dann kommt der angedrohte Mahnbescheid unter Garantie in Timbuktu an ...  

Ich vermute mal, in der untergeschobenen .exe steckt irgend eine Art Dialer, der die angegebene (oder eine Ähnliche) Forderung im Nachhinein begründet werden lassen soll.  Die Methoden werden IMHO jedenfalls immer dreister, wird  wirklich Zeit, daß dagegen mal ernsthaft was unternommen wird ... :sw19: 


Gruß Axel


----------



## Ralle (11 April 2007)

@afk

Wir sollten mal hinfahren ... :twisted:


----------



## afk (11 April 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> @afk
> 
> Wir sollten mal hinfahren ... :twisted:


Auf sowas wird es wohl irgendwann mal herauslaufen. Das der verfluchte Spam tagtäglich mein Postfach überflutet, ist ja noch die harmloseste aller möglichen Auswirkungen, aber allein das treibt mich mittlerweile zur Weißglut ... :sb6: :sm17: 


Gruß Axel


----------



## Markus (11 April 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> @afk
> 
> Wir sollten mal hinfahren ... :twisted:


 
darf ich mit?:sm2: 
bin sehr - sagen wir mal - "phantasievoll" was die "gestaltung" angeht...
wenn es zuviele sein sollten für einfaches händchenhalten kann ich der veranstaltung auch gerne mit kallibern beipflichten deren rückstoss auch ein starker arm noch deutlich spüren kann...

:sb14:


----------



## zotos (11 April 2007)

Übrigens wie rechts kräftig sind denn eigentlich E-Mail Mahnungen oder Anwaltsschreiben? Ich meine bei den modernen Spamfiltern kommt doch nicht mehr jede E-Mail an.


----------



## zotos (11 April 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> ...
> P2P-heute.com mit folgender Anmelde-IP: 217.449.430.02.
> ...



Wer nimmt den eine solche IP-Adresse ernst? Die kann es ja gar nicht geben. 

@Andre: wie wär es mal mit einer IT-Schulung für Dich?


----------



## plc_tippser (11 April 2007)

> Kategorie: Recht & Justiz
> Forum: Inkasso
> Thema: Keine Angst vor Olaf Tank
> 
> ...


 
Quelle: http://www.123recht.net/forum_topic.asp?topic_id=68660


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (11 April 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Kurzum dieser Olaf Tank erscheint als Kopf einer nicht legal arbeitenden Firma im Internetgeschäft der seine Rechtsanwaltschaft ausschlieslich dazu nutzt mit unterschweligen Drohungen unschuldige *Kinder und Jugentliche *zu einer nicht gerechtfertigten Zahlung zu Nötigen.



Interessante Info, die du da gefunden hast.


----------



## plc_tippser (11 April 2007)

> Der völlige Stillstand ist allein im Laufen erreichbar, indem man entgegen der Erdrotation rennt. (EROC)
> _Ich seh nicht nur gut aus, ich bin auch sehr schlau und bescheiden. Und habe Stil ! *Und eine liebe Fr*au, die das Dienstmädchen gut behandelt !_


 
Wollteste die nicht gestern an Markus verschachern  

oder liest die hier mit


----------



## sps-concept (11 April 2007)

*Ip*

P2P-heute.com mit folgender Anmelde-IP: 217.449.430.02



zotos schrieb:


> Wer nimmt den eine solche IP-Adresse ernst? Die kann es ja gar nicht geben.
> 
> @Andre: wie wär es mal mit einer IT-Schulung für Dich?


 

was solln an der IP faul sein?


----------



## plc_tippser (11 April 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> was solln an der IP faul sein?


 
Ist das ein Scherz


----------



## zotos (11 April 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> IP: 217.449.430.02.





sps-concept schrieb:


> was solln an der IP faul sein?



Die ist im Internet mehr als unüblich da Zahlen > 255 drin vorkommen.



			
				de.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP-Adresse schrieb:
			
		

> In der _dotted decimal notation_ werden die 4 Oktetts als vier durch Punkte voneinander getrennte Dezimalzahlen im Bereich von 0 bis (einschließlich) 255 geschrieben, _Beispiel:_ 130.94.122.195


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (11 April 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> oder liest die hier mit



Pssst.....


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (11 April 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> P2P-heute.com mit folgender Anmelde-IP: 217.449.430.02
> 
> 
> was solln an der IP faul sein?



ICH KANN ES NICHT GLAUBEN !! 


Das darf nicht war sein ? !

Oh Mann, jetzt rollen mir die Tränen aus den Augen !

Danke für diese Offenbarung !!!


----------



## o.s.t. (11 April 2007)

siehe auch weitere Info auf Heise.de:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/88091

o.s.t.


----------



## Oberchefe (11 April 2007)

> P2P-heute.com mit folgender Anmelde-IP: 217.449.430.02





> was solln an der IP faul sein?


 
also wenn Du 449 oder 430 in einem Byte unterkriegst, dann ist die IP natürlich in Ordnung


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (11 April 2007)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> also wenn Du 449 oder 430 in einem Byte unterkriegst, dann ist die IP natürlich in Ordnung



Mit innovativen Tools sollte das schon machbar sein, denke ich mal.
Oder ?


----------



## zotos (11 April 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Mit innovativen Tools sollte das schon machbar sein, denke ich mal.
> Oder ?




nee selbst dann nicht.

Aber wir können ja auch mit den Fingern + Daumen bis 1024 zählen ;o)


----------



## plc_tippser (11 April 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> nee selbst dann nicht.
> 
> Aber wir können ja auch mit den Fingern + Daumen bis 1024 zählen ;o)


 
Aber nur unsigned


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 April 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> P2P-heute.com mit folgender Anmelde-IP: 217.449.430.02
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das ist bestimmt schon WEB 2.0 next generation

;-)


----------



## Senator42 (11 April 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Wer nimmt den eine solche IP-Adresse ernst? Die kann es ja gar nicht geben.
> 
> @Andre: wie wär es mal mit einer IT-Schulung für Dich?


 
die
217.449.430.02
ist vom April 1, 2042, von einem Apple des Hr. Douglas Adams ;-)


----------



## zotos (11 April 2007)

Senator42 schrieb:


> die
> 217.449.430.02
> ist vom April 1, 2042, von einem Apple des Hr. Douglas Adams ;-)



Zitat: Es ist alles so verflucht wahr - bis auf die Stellen, die                         gelogen sind.  [Douglas Adams]


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (11 April 2007)

Senator42 schrieb:


> die
> 217.449.430.02
> ist vom April 1, 2042, von einem Apple des Hr. Douglas Adams ;-)



Das ist aber extrem ungeheuer unwarscheinlich !


----------



## sps-concept (11 April 2007)

*Zahlen*

wer sagt dass zum 31.04.2007 die Adresse nicht geht?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (11 April 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> wer sagt dass zum 31.04.2007 die Adresse nicht geht?



Ich.
=========


----------



## zotos (11 April 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> wer sagt dass zum 31.04.2007 die Adresse nicht geht?



31.04.2007 ist ein nicht existierendes Datum ;o) 

PS: Wolltest Du Deinen Benutzer-Account nicht  heute am 11.04.2007 (was ein reales Datum ist) löschen lassen? Oder war das ein verspäteter Aprilscherz?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (11 April 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> PS: Wolltest Du Deinen Benutzer-Account nicht  heute am 11.04.2007 (was ein reales Datum ist) löschen lassen?



Für jede solche Ankündigung einen Euro, dann wär ich STINKENDREICH !


----------



## nade (11 April 2007)

217.449.430.02 
Also die IP ist für Leute die über die Beträge geschockt sind leicht zu überlesen, und sieht nach dem ersten Block als korrekt aus.
dann die 449 und 430 liegt außerhalb des Möglichen, außer er hat eine halbbinäre Darstellung^^. und .02 ? öh wenn dann ehr 217.49.43.2, so sollte was auffindbar werden.

Zum Spaß mal eingegeben und das bekommen:



> Fehler: Verbindung unterbrochen
> 
> 
> Die Verbindung zum Server wurde zurückgesetzt, während die Seite geladen wurde.
> ...


und das bei xxfxtp://217.49.43.2:20:


> Fehler: Port aus Sicherheitsgründen blockiert
> 
> Die aufgerufene Adresse fordert einen Port, der normalerweise nicht zum Browsen im Web verwendet wird. Die Anfrage wurde zu Ihrem Schutz abgebrochen.


Also die IP ist im Netz verfügbar allerdings ohne FTP-Programm noch nichtmal erreichbar.
Zudem über den tracert-Befehl in der Eingabeaufforderung endet die Spur hier:



> Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
> (C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
> 
> C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator>tracert 217.49.43.2
> ...


Also selbst mit möglicher schlampiger Schreibweise ist die ip da und doch nicht da.
Und wie auch schon erkannt wurde der pdf.exe ist irgent ein Schadprogramm hinzugefügt worden und und egal wie nur für unvorsichtige Internetnutzer freiwillig die Summe überweisen zu lassen, oder halt die etwas Misstrauischen über die "Rechnungs pdf" zu linken, entspricht etwas sowas mal bekommen über ICQ:
My party pics:
 htxxxtp://3616.slionsadehungans.com/2/8950/pic.*pif*

Einfach mal einen Link verstreuen, der für unvorsichtge aussieht wie eine Bilddatei und hintendran versteckt sich ein Mailwurm.
Für "alte" Dos-Hacker müßte das Dateiformat pif irgentwo als Ausführbare DOS-Anwendung bekannt sein.
Ach ja wie habe ich es letzt eine Nachricht gelesen? Deutschland die Phishinghochburg, also daher reagier ich auf Mails die nicht mit bekannten und im Zusammenhang von was Bestelltem oder in Anspruch genommenem stehen nicht.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (11 April 2007)

nade schrieb:


> Für "alte" Dos-Hacker müßte das Dateiformat pif irgentwo als Ausführbare DOS-Anwendung bekannt sein.



Schön das du dir die Mühe gemacht hast,
Aber das weis eigendlich JEDER, der behauptet, ein "Computerdienst" zu sein.


P.S. 
PIF = Programm Information File.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (11 April 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> Byteadressen gingen mal nur bis 255
> Postleitzahlen waren vor nicht allzulanger Zeit 4stellig
> Dateinamen hatte 8/3-Format
> usw



Bevor du hier weiter rumsülzt, beantworte mal lieber diese Frage:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=79100&postcount=30


----------



## sps-concept (11 April 2007)

*Löschen*



zotos schrieb:


> PS: Wolltest Du Deinen Benutzer-Account nicht heute am 11.04.2007 (was ein reales Datum ist) löschen lassen? Oder war das ein verspäteter Aprilscherz?


 
ja ist aber nicht gemacht worden. Stattdessen die unsachlichen Beiträge zb von UG dass es ekelerregend wäre sich auf solchen Seiten rumzutreiben. Soviel ich weiss (kam auch schon im TV) sind das irgendwelche Downloadseiten.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 April 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> hat jemand behauptet dass er nich weiss was ne pif ist? Und wegen Adressen...
> 
> Byteadressen gingen mal nur bis 255
> Postleitzahlen waren vor nicht allzulanger Zeit 4stellig
> ...



Stimmt. Schon bei der Umstellung der Postleitzahlen 
von 4 auf 5 Stellen war auch absehbar, dass die welt
weiten IP-Adressen knapp werden. Da ist es schon 
naheliegend, auch gleich die Länge der Bytes von 8 
auf 10 Bit umzustellen. 

Aber Sie sind sicher der Einzige, der das auch wirklich 
gemacht hat ...

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Senator42 (11 April 2007)

deltalogic schrieb:


> die Länge der Bytes von 8
> auf 10 Bit umzustellen.


 
vor nicht allzulanger vergangenheit hatten wir mal übers 
"Bitmultiplexen" nachgedacht. unendlich viel speicher


----------



## Question_mark (11 April 2007)

*Dat kann der Andre schon machen ...*

Hallo,



			
				Herr Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Sie sind sicher der Einzige, der das auch wirklich
> gemacht hat ...



Ach Herr Bäuerle, der Andre wird schon noch ein passendes Tool zum Aufbohren des Bytes auf 10 Bits und als Turboversion sogar auf 12 Bits bald zum Download auf seiner Homepage bereitstellen, ich bin da wirklich sicher  

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (11 April 2007)

*Dat kannste mir ruhig glauben ...*

Hallo,



			
				Andre schrieb:
			
		

> schaffen das dann die Netlinktreiber auch?



Na klar, da gehen glatt fünfstellige Postleitzahlen durch, ohne Probleme ... 

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## seeba (12 April 2007)

Jetzt macht sich aber einer völlig zum Deppen.


----------



## Boxy (12 April 2007)

Die IP kommt aus China  die können auch mit nur fünf finger bis 10 zählen . Somit machen die aus einem Byte das doppelt  



Aber auch bei mir, das Ding ging in dem Spam-Filter oder war da nicht der Download Trojaner drinne?


----------



## zotos (12 April 2007)

Boxy schrieb:


> Die IP kommt aus China  die können auch mit nur fünf finger bis 10 zählen . Somit machen die aus einem Byte das doppelt  ...



Mach mir das mal vor! Wie die aus einem Byte das doppelte machen.

Und ich kann mit fünf Fingern von 0..bis..31 Zählen ;o)


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 April 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> nachdem ich schon 2004 USB-Sticks auf über 32GB aufgebohrt habe sollte das eine Kleinigkeit sein.
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=79159&postcount=13
> 
> Das geht sogar mit unterschiedlichen Geräten. Dafür braucht Innovative Programme.



OKOK; wir verstehen, wie peinlich es dir als "Computerdienst" ist, nicht mal zu wissen, wie eine IP aufgebaut ist.

Jeder macht halt mal Fehler, wenn auch nicht immer so schwere.

Aber jetzt hast du die Sache ausreichend ins lächerliche zu ziehen versucht, beruhig dich wieder. Es nervt.

Du bist geouted, in jeder Hinsicht.


----------



## nade (12 April 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Mach mir das mal vor! Wie die aus einem Byte das doppelte machen.
> 
> Und ich kann mit fünf Fingern von 0..bis..31 Zählen ;o)


Ei eiei, ab sofort wird eine IP 255 oder besser 510, so geschrieben IIIIIIII:IIIIIIII . weil die Portnummern gehn ja auch weit drüber raus. :twisted:
Zudem habe ich  mit dem DOS-Hacker keine KOP-Programierer gemeint, sondern nur Richtung Ursprung deuten wollen.  

P.S.:Hab heute bei dem guten Wetter auch gute, humoristische Laune, also das jetzt nicht für ernst nehmen. Und UG habe damit den Standart-User nur ausschließen wollen und nicht die "Programiersprachenkünstler", die da schon etwas länger und intensiver sich mit Dateiformaten beschäftigt haben gemeint.


----------



## zotos (12 April 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> ...Soviel ich weiss (kam auch schon im TV) sind das irgendwelche Downloadseiten.



Ich habe auch so einen TV-Beitrag gesehen das sind/waren unter anderem Download, Single-Treff und IQ-Test Seiten.


----------



## Perfektionist (23 Januar 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> ...
> Aber wir können ja auch mit den Fingern + Daumen bis 1024 zählen ;o)


 
oops - da hab ich zwar 1024 diskrete Zustände gehabt, bin aber bei 1023 rausgekommen?

Liebe Grüße an alle Andrén, die diesen Thread noch nicht kannten ...


----------



## vierlagig (23 Januar 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> oops - da hab ich zwar 1024 diskrete Zustände gehabt, bin aber bei 1023 rausgekommen?
> 
> Liebe Grüße an alle Andrén, die diesen Thread noch nicht kannten ...



warum mußt du hier die leichen fleddern? du willst doch sc nur diskreditieren! 
ich hab nix gegen ihn ... nix wirksames :???:


----------



## Question_mark (24 Januar 2008)

*Kuckuck, hier bin ich .......*

Hallo,

[Gruftdeckel auf] 

Melde mich mal eben zu dieser späten Uhrzeit auf vielfachen Wunsch eines einzelnen Users  
Ich hatte den von Perfektionist ausgegrabenen Thread schon fast vergessen. 
Aber Leute glaubt mir, ich habe selten so laut gelacht...

[/Gruftdeckel zu]

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## zotos (24 Januar 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> oops - da hab ich zwar 1024 diskrete Zustände gehabt, bin aber bei 1023 rausgekommen?
> 
> Liebe Grüße an alle Andrén, die diesen Thread noch nicht kannten ...



Ich könnte mich, so wie es in diesem Thread schon vorgemacht, wurde locker rausreden. Mit Händen hinter dem Rücken verstecken usw. 

Da ich aber nicht zu den harten Jürchens dieser Welt zähle, gebe ich zu das ich mich da vertan habe und der Perfektionist das zum Glück richtiggestellt hat ;o)

PS: ist ja eh schon längst verjährt.


----------



## OHGN (24 Januar 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ....
> Liebe Grüße an alle Andrén, die diesen Thread noch nicht kannten ...


@perfektionist:
Wenn es einen erstmal gepackt hat, dann aber richtig.:s3: 
Geht mir leider auch so...:s19: 
Wenn man eine zeitlang so die Schoten einiger andrér Kollegen hier mitliest, kann man irgendwann nicht mehr anders...:sm3:


----------

